# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  تمرين فرقة المريخ وكواليس ما بعد التمرين الاثتين03-05-2010(نقل مباشر)

## africanu

*نزول لاعبي المريخ لارض الملعب بعد اداء صلاة المغرب جماعة
*

----------


## ياسر المشرف

*تسلم يا افركانو على النقل ونتمنى ان تلحقنا بالصور سريييع
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*عائلة اون لاين من استاد المريخ

1- ابو شهد

2- سمؤال

3- افريكانو
*

----------


## mozamel1

*يالتوفيق ان شاء الله للزعيم
ومشكور مقدما أفريكانو
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*لاعبين المريخ المشاركين في مران اليوم

اكرم الهادي
محمد كمال
مصطفي جعفر
العجب
النفطي
لاسانا
قلق
سعيد السعودي
سفاري
طارق مختار
كاسروكا
بله جابر
موسي الزومه
نجم الدين
عبد الرحيم امبده
حمد الشجرة
راجي عبد العاطي
وارغو
الشغيل
احمد الباشا
مصعب عمر
*

----------


## africanu

*غياب كل من

عبد الحميد السعودي

هيثم طمبل
*

----------


## africanu

*لاعبين المريخ وتمارين الاحماء في منتصف

الملعب الشمالي
*

----------


## africanu

*تمارين خاصة لحراس المريخ

في دائرة السنتر
*

----------


## africanu

*كل لاعبين اثنين من فرقة المريخ يؤدون تمارين

احماء بالكرة
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*يا سلام يا أفريكانو و سلامى ل أبو شهد و سمؤال....
تسلم يا قلب........
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*ربنا يوفق  ...  بكرة  مباراة المريخ والإنتاج الحربي خير إعداد للأحمر
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ماشاء الله عليكم ياصفوة الصفوة
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*[marq="4;up;2;alternate"]احيك افريكانو تسلم واللة كاننا في الملعب بس الحقنا بالصور[/marq]
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*تابلوهات رائعة من اكرم الهادي تفاعل معها الجمهور
*

----------


## الصفوى

*تشكر اخونا افريكانو
على النقل الحى
*

----------


## amjad_uk

*
في الموعد يا افريكانو

مشكوووور
*

----------


## ابوعبير

*تشكر يا رائع على النقل
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*توزيع اللاعبين في مناطق متفرقة من الملعب وتسديدات طويلة بالكرة 
*

----------


## africanu

*تدريبات معكوسات للحراس اكرم وكمال
*

----------


## africanu

*تدريبات لياقة منفردة للشغيل
*

----------


## africanu

*الجماهير تشجع الشغيل بقوة ويبادلها التحية 
*

----------


## africanu

*الان اللاعبين قسمو لمجموعين وسط الملعب بين الاحمر والاصفر
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*مشكوووور يا صفوة
*

----------


## africanu

*يلعب للاحمر كل من 
محمدة كمال في الحراسة 
سفاري 
طارق محتار
قلق 
وارغو 
علاء الدين راجي عبد العاطي
عبد الرحيم ام بدة 
مصطفى جعفر 
*

----------


## africanu

*ويلعب للاصفر كل من 
أكرم 
نجم الدين
لاسانا 
سعيد السعودي 
بله جابر 
مصعب 
الباشا 
موسى الزومة 
النفطي 
العجب 
حمد الشجرة 
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*متابعـــــــــــــين 
*

----------


## africanu

*التدريب بدأ ساخنا من الفريقين الاحمر والاصفر 
*

----------


## africanu

*تفاعل كبير من الجماهير مع تابلوهات النجوم والنفطي يخطف الاضواء
*

----------


## africanu

*هدف رائع لمصعب من لعبة تبادلها مع وارغو في شباك أكرم
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*تشكر يا أفؤيكانو
بس طمننونا علي حكومة الزومة
*

----------


## africanu

*هدف ثاني للأحمر احرزه راجي بطريقة جميلة 
*

----------


## africanu

*وثالث للأحمر احرزه وارغو من تسديدة خارج الخط نال التصفيق من الصفوة 
*

----------


## africanu

*هدف بديع للعجب على طريقة البلياردو في شباك الحارس محمد كمال كأول هدف للأصفر
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*ده الكـــــــــــــــــــــــلام  .. حضور ومتابعة
*

----------


## africanu

*تمريرات قصيرة من الفريقنين .. واللعب الضاغط هو المسيطر على التدريب
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*الحضور الجماهيري كيف الاستاد مليان ولا نص نص
*

----------


## africanu

*لهيب وغليان في الاستاد من الصفوة والقلعة الجمراء تتحول لبركان من التشجيع 
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*ويـــــــــــــــن التصاوير يا شباب
*

----------


## africanu

*بله جابر يحرز ثاني أهداف الاصفر
*

----------


## africanu

*راجي عبد العاطي يزيد الغلة للفريق الاحمر باحرازه للهدف الرابع 
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

راجي عبد العاطي يزيد الغلة للفريق الاحمر باحرازه للهدف الرابع 



والله ده شغل نضيف راجي ده أنا بتفاءل بيهو والله
*

----------


## africanu

*هدف ثالث للأحمر عن طريق الباشا بطريقة جميلة 
*

----------


## جواندي

*ماشاء الله وتبارك الله
اللهم احفظهم جميعا
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*أسف الهدف أحرزه الباشا للاصفر وليس لللاحمر 
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

راجي عبد العاطي يزيد الغلة للفريق الاحمر باحرازه للهدف الرابع 



فى الترجى يا رب
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

راجي عبد العاطي يزيد الغلة للفريق الاحمر باحرازه للهدف الرابع 



مبروك
أرجو أن يرج راجي الترجي
*

----------


## africanu

*لا استطيع ان انقل لكم الحماس والهيجان الذي تعيشه القلعة الحمراء الان
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*لكن ده شنو الأهداف الكتيرة دي الدفاع وين في التقسيمتين ديل  ما شايفين شغلهم
*

----------


## africanu

*تفاعل منقطع النظير من الجماهير مع اهداف اللاعبين
*

----------


## africanu

*الاهداف الكثيرة .. بسبب الطريقة التي اتبعها كاربوني في التدريب باللعب المفتوح بين الهجوم والدفاع فالكل يهاجم خاصة وانها تقسيمة في وسط الملعب 
*

----------


## africanu

*اشتملت على اللعب السريع والتمريرات القصيرة والتسديد من خارج المنطقة 
*

----------


## africanu

*استراحة قصيرة للنجوم 
*

----------


## موسي المريخابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

الجماهير تشجع الشغيل بقوة ويبادلها التحية 




دا حيلعب تاني في المريخ !!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*أها والله كربنة ده شكلو ياااااااااااااااااااا غرق يا جا حازمة
*

----------


## africanu

*إجتماع داخل الملعب في هذه اللحظات من كاربوني مع اللاعب لاسانا 
*

----------


## ميدو1

* متابعة ممتازة تسلم يا افريكانو
الخمسة اقوان دى انشاء  يوم السبت 
ونتمنى  عدم اصابة اى لاعب  اخر  
*

----------


## africanu

*كامل مجلس ادارة المريخ حضور للتمرين
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة موسي المريخابي
					

دا حيلعب تاني في المريخ !!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



هههههههههههههه والله بالغت ياموسى أها كمان الشغيل مالو عيبو لي
*

----------


## الصفوى

*منتصرين انشا الله
*

----------


## africanu

*اشتعال الملعب بعد تهديفة للعجب
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*عجبكو ده والله هو الرك وإنشالله منصورين بإذن واحد أحد قولو آميــــــــــــــــــــــــن
*

----------


## africanu

*شيلو معانا حبل الصبر ياشباب توجد صور 

حصرية لمنبر اون لاين بس سرعة المتابعة والنقل

تمعنا الان من تنزيل الصور
*

----------


## الصفوى

*تتوقعو مجموعتنا يكون فيها منو
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Azmi shosh
					

عجبكو ده والله هو الرك وإنشالله منصورين بإذن واحد أحد قولو آميــــــــــــــــــــــــن



امييييييين
*

----------


## مجاهد محمد الهادي

*شكرا كثير ده ابداع عديل كده
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*تهديفة من النفطي تصدي لها محمد كمال

وتابعها حمد الشجرة في المرمي
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*افركانو الله يعرس ليك قول امين
وكمان تعظيم  سلام لعمك عمر وسمؤل
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*العجب والنفطي

تفاهم وانسجام 

صلو علي النبي
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

العجب والنفطي

تفاهم وانسجام 

صلو علي النبي



صلى الله عليه وسلم
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

تهديفة من النفطي تصدي لها محمد كمال

وتابعها حمد الشجرة في المرمي



أطمأنينا للأهداف لكن السؤاااال
ويييييييييييين الدفاااااااااع ا
*

----------


## موسي المريخابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة azmi shosh
					

هههههههههههههه والله بالغت ياموسى أها كمان الشغيل مالو عيبو لي



أعيبو ليك !!!!  ياخي دا كلو عيوب .
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*وين الصور يا افريكانو
*

----------


## africanu

*حماس وقوة في التدريب بين اللاعبين ولهيب في المدرجات 
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ياموسي خلي الزول في حالو لسة ما لمس الكورة تنتقدو 
*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

العجب والنفطي

تفاهم وانسجام 

صلو علي النبي



صلي الله عليه وسلم
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*افريكانو وين الدفاع وحراس المرمي وين الصور
*

----------


## africanu

*

هاكم اتصبرو
*

----------


## amjad_uk

*مجهود كبير 

بس جنس الشحتفة دي

انا ما قادر اقرا الوصف 

الحقونا بي صور الله يرضى عنكم
*

----------


## africanu

* 

عشان خاطر عيونكم يا اون لاين
                        	*

----------


## africanu

* 

كده كيف ياصفوة الصفوة
*

----------


## amjad_uk

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

ملف مرفق 174

هاكم اتصبرو



انت متاكد ده تمرين الليلة

:dunno:

ويييين الجمهور 
*

----------


## موسي المريخابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

ياموسي خلي الزول في حالو لسة ما لمس الكورة تنتقدو 



إن شاء الله يارب مايلعب تاني في المريخ كلو كلو ..
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*يا افريكانو لو سمحت صورة منفردة للنفطي للذكري وكدة
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*


ابداع ياســـودان المريخ
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*تم التدريب علي ضربات الجزاء (احتياطياً)
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*يا أفريكانو ألهبت حماااااااااااااااااااس الجمهور هيجان في المدرجات دي بإعتبار ما سيكون ولا شنو 
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*تم انتهاء التمرين بعد تسديد ضربات الجزاء
*

----------


## africanu

*


ياود لندن كيف ماتمرين اليوم

ونحنا قاعدين ننقل من الزريبة
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة موسي المريخابي
					

الصور دي داير تختها في التلاجة ولا شنو ...

مكعبات تلج بس .



بطل مســـــــــاخة دي كلمة مشكور

من قبيل داير الصور داير الصور

انت فاكر عندي خمسين يد

داير تعليق وصور في نفس الوقت

قايلني الجزيرة سبورت
*

----------


## amjad_uk

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

ملف مرفق 178


ياود لندن كيف ماتمرين اليوم

ونحنا قاعدين ننقل من الزريبة



انا عارف بس انا احترت في وصفك للمدرجات و التشجيع والغليان
مع انو صورك دي ولا مشجع ما ظاهر فيها من الواجهة التانية

مشكووور يا حبيب على المجهود

ما عدمنااااااك
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*[frame="10 80"]افريكانو لو سمحت صورة منفردة للنفطي للذكري وكدة [/frame]
*

----------


## africanu

*


قلنا اتصبرو التقيل جاي واراء
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*اها يا شباب كدة الصور كيف
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*وطبعا بعد نهاية التمرين تحدث المدرب كاربوني مع اللاعبين في محاضرة طويلة
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*وبعد حديث  المدرب تحدث السيد (جمال الوالي ) مع اللاعبين حاثهم علي بزل الغالي والنفيس من اجل اسعاد شعب المريخ
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*تمااااااااااااااام مجهود مقدر ياشباااااااااااااااااااب وياهاااااااا المحرية فيكم عقبال ما توثقو لتأهل الزعيم لدوري المجموعات بعد رج الترجي   
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*يا افريكانووووووو
الصور ما فيها ختم المنبر 
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

يا افريكانووووووو
الصور ما فيها ختم المنبر 



أيوة ألحقوها بكرة بتلقوها في الجرايد
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*افريكانو لو سمحت صورة منفردة للنفطي للذكري وكدة  انا اسبوع بناجي
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*تسلم يا افريكانو ..والله انت ما شاء الله عليك (الصدى موبايل بس)
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					

تسلم يا افريكانو ..والله انت ما شاء الله عليك (الصدى موبايل بس)



قل  هو الله  احد 
تخريمة
حمدلله علي السلامة
                        	*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*مشكور يا افركانو على النقل الحي للتمرين 
ربنا يوفق الزعيم في مباراة الترجي ويحقق المطلوب 
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغسينابي
					

افريكانو لو سمحت صورة منفردة للنفطي للذكري وكدة انا اسبوع بناجي



دي هدية مني ليك

*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*التحية لأفريكانو الذى كان حاضراً و كنا حاضريين معه.....
لك كل التحية على هذا المجهود الضخم.....
أحييك و أنت إضافة كبيرة لهذا المنتدى العملاق.....
نشكر كل من شارك أفريكانو و كان معه فى الإستاد.....
تعجز الكلمات عن قول كلمة شكر..لأنها لا تفيك حقك...
لك منى أجمل إخلاص لهذا المنبر...
بارك الله فيكم و سدد خطاكم و ما شاء الله...
النصر بإذن الله للمريخ....

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الحاضرين التمرين مافيهم ولا لاعب مهاجم صريح حاجة تخوف والله ربنا يستر

*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*مشكور مراسلنا والشكرلكل من شارك
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

قل  هو الله  احد 
تخريمة
حمدلله علي السلامة



هههههههههههههههه الله يسلمك يا جواندي
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*اجتماع الوالي مع الاعبين


*

----------


## africanu

*الوالي وحديث القائد لجنوده

*

----------


## africanu

*مجلس شوراي المريخ شكل حضورا لدعم الفريق


*

----------


## africanu

*الكل يرفع التمام لمعركة رج الترجي


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*بارك الله فيك ومزيدا من التقدم
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*تسلم يا افريكانو
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*الوالي وحديث خاص مع وارغو



*

----------


## منص

*تسلم يا رائع 
*

----------


## africanu

*مجلس ادارة وشوري

والاعداد لمعركة رج الترجي



*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*ربنا يوفقكم ويسدد خطاكم آميييييين
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*الكل يخدم ســـــودان المريخ

ربي انصر ســــودان المريخ



*

----------


## محمد كمال

*افركانو والله خليتنا اون لاين بحق وحقيقة شكرا ليك كتير
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*ملف مرفق 188






تمارين تكتيك بالكرة
*

----------


## africanu

*موسي ياحكومة

ملف مرفق 189
*

----------


## africanu

*بله يا بله





ملف مرفق 190
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*تسلم يا غالي
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*تسلم يا قلب...

*

----------


## africanu

*حاج موت



ملف مرفق 191
*

----------


## azzreem

*الف شكر والله ماقصرت تب
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*شكراً أفريكانو...
والله الواحد شامى ريحة النصر.......
مجهود  كبير منك  يا قلب.....
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اياس على عبد الرحمن على
					

شكراً أفريكانو...
والله الواحد شامى ريحة النصر.......
مجهود كبير منك يا قلب.....



 
اياس ياقلب

تســــــــلم يارائع

النصر قوة ضراع وعرق جبين

جايبنو جايبنو
*

----------


## ترطيبة

*تسلم يا افريكانو بس ياريت الختم يكون تحت عشان ما يشوه الصورة ويمنع الرؤية

*

----------


## Almothanna

*وما النصر الا من عند الله . 

اللهم نصرك المؤزر. 

مشكووور يا شيخ العرب . وجع ياأفريكانو .

*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ترطيبة
					

تسلم يا افريكانو بس ياريت الختم يكون تحت عشان ما يشوه الصورة ويمنع الرؤية



 
ترطيبة

وين ياقلب الليلة كنت مسجل غياب

تفحيطة:-

تسلم علي النصيحة ياقلب

انشاء الله سوف توخذ في الاعتبار
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة almothanna
					

وما النصر الا من عند الله . 

اللهم نصرك المؤزر. 

مشكووور يا شيخ العرب . وجع ياأفريكانو .



ياوجع الوجع

شنو انت لابد وين

ركنية:-

الشامبيون بتاع السبت باين عليهو كان كريز وكده
*

----------


## Almothanna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

ياوجع الوجع

شنو انت لابد وين

ركنية:-

الشامبيون بتاع السبت باين عليهو كان كريز وكده




هاهاهاهاهاااااااااااااااااي 

والله محمدين ما قصر ، شامبيون الرسالة الأولى (قبل الإضافات وفلتان العيار) نكهة التفااااااااح ، لو كان كمسرى أخوك لليلة ما كان قام . :sleep:

معليش على التخاريم وتشكرااااااااااات تاني وتالت على المجهود الجبار . منصورين بإذن واحد أحد . بكرة إنشاء الله أساسين . 

وفووووووووووووووووووووووق .
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة almothanna
					

هاهاهاهاهاااااااااااااااااي 

والله محمدين ما قصر ، شامبيون الرسالة الأولى (قبل الإضافات وفلتان العيار) نكهة التفااااااااح ، لو كان كمسرى أخوك لليلة ما كان قام . :sleep:

معليش على التخاريم وتشكرااااااااااات تاني وتالت على المجهود الجبار . منصورين بإذن واحد أحد . بكرة إنشاء الله أساسين . 

وفووووووووووووووووووووووق .



في انتظارك ياقلب بكرة

والنقل المباشر بكرة عليك
*

----------


## amjad_uk

*مجهود رائع ومقدر
الكل يعمل بجدية 
ان شاءالله يكلل بالنجاح والعبور الى المجموعات 

مشكووور على النقل يا مبدع 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*كل الشكر
للاخوة
 افريكانو - ابوشهد - سمؤال
وايضا" الاخوة المتابعين والمتداخلين

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*ما شالله



يا افريكانو
عقدتنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا

*

----------


## RED PLANET

*مشكور يا افريكاو 
ارمي قدام

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*كدة بسط
الناس ديل عملوا العليهم
وانت ظااااااااتك يا أفريكانو سويت العليك
الدوروالباقي علينا وعلي اللاعبين


الله يدينا الفي المرادنا
*

----------


## ياسر المشرف

*تسلم يا غالي ونتمنى ان تتحفنا دائما بالحصريات
                        	*

----------


## asim saif

*افريكــــــــــــــانو تسلم يا وجيه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بصراحة ادارتنا تملى العين حاضرة دائما وتبث الحماس في اللاعبين صفوة ياصفوة

*

----------


## sonstar

*تسلم اياديك ياافريكانو وربنا يدينا الفي مرادنا
                        	*

----------


## alhorey

*ان شاء الله يكون اجتماع ما بعد النصروالتاهل
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*أفريكانو حصرى
ده الاسم الجديد لحبيبنا افريكانو يا صفوه
الزول ده خلا المنبر خلية نحل والسبق الصحفى بقى حقنا
هو كان اكتر من نشيط لكن بعد ما لبس الطاقيه الخضرا بقى خترى
ويا اداره تأخرت كتير فى تلبيسو الطاقيه الخضراء . . . ده كان من
أول يوم للتفعيل يكون أخضر
لكن يا أفركانو حيرتنا عدييييييييييل !!
مجهود كبير وكبير جدا . . . هو بالله حب الزعيم بيعمل كده ؟؟
غايتو . . . كلمة شكرا ما بتعبر عن ما يجيش بخواطرنا نحن
فى مريخاب اون لاين . . . المنبر صار جاذبا بفضل مجهوداتكم 
المقدره . . . الى الأمام حبيبنا أفريكانو حصرى
والنصر للزعيم باذن الله ويوم شكرك مايجى !!
*

----------


## الجيلي شاور محمد

*مشكور ياحبيب ماقصرت والله ....وربنا ينصرنا .
*

----------


## مرهف

*متعكم الله بالصحة والعافية اخي علاء الدين 
انت وبقية الاخوان سمأل وابو شهد
فقد جعلتمون نعيش الاجواء كما هي 
لا حرمنا الله منكم
...
*

----------


## جواندي

*الاخ افريكانو وصحبته
لكم الشكر والتقدير
علي ذلك الجهد الكبير
من اجلنا
وفقكم الله ورعاكم
*

----------


## مرهف

*merrikhabonline
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*لو اتكلمنا من اليوم لي بكره مابنوفيك يا افركانو 
مشكوررررررررررررر ياقلب
*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*مشكور يا أفريكانو تسلم
                        	*

----------

